# victorieux



## llunita

Hallo, 

ik vind geen goede vertaling voor "les puissances victorieuses de Napoléon". (de zegevierende machten van Napoleon?) 
Weet iemand iets beters? 
Bedankt!


----------



## Joannes

*Triomfantelijk* misschien? Hangt een beetje af van de context.


----------



## Sakty

Volgens mij zou het dan "triomfantelijke" moeten zijn.

Alleen vind ik in dit geval "zegevierende" beter passen, omdat er in de verhalen over een triomfantelijke intocht/optocht wordt gesproken toen Napoleon terugkeerde.

Zoiets als, "door zijn zegevierende prestaties, keert hij triomfantelijk terug".


----------



## Lopes

Triomfantelijk is voor mijn gevoel tegenwoordig meer van toepassing op een houding oid van iemand, bv "een triomfantelijke blik"


----------



## Frank06

Hoi,


llunita said:


> Hallo,
> ik vind geen goede vertaling voor "les puissances victorieuses de Napoléon". (de zegevierende machten van Napoleon?) Weet iemand iets beters?


Ik heb eerlijk gezegd problemen met de originele Franse zin. Hoe dan ook, een letterlijke vertaling ('triomfantelijke krachten' of zoiets) lijkt mij niet mogelijk.
Heb je misschien iets meer informatie en een ruimere context?

Groetjes,

Frank


----------



## llunita

Iets meer context is inderdaad nodig, sorry. Het staat in een Franse tekst over de geschiedenis van België, de volledige zin is: 
"Selon certains, la création de la Belgique serait due à l'ingéniosité de quelques diplomates issus des puissances victorieuses de Napoléon, préocupés de restaurer un équilibre européen et de le préserver pour l'avenir."
Is het zo duidelijker? 
Groetjes, 
Llunita


----------



## Joannes

Ik zou het redelijk vrij vertalen:

*Volgens sommigen is het ontstaan van België toe te schrijven aan de vernuftigheid van enkele diplomaten die waren opgestaan na Napoleons overwinningen. Zij wilden nu werken aan het herstel en het behoud van een Europees evenwicht* [Of misschien eerder: *... een evenwicht in Europa*].

Het lijkt me in ieder geval niet vertaalbaar als *zegevierende machten* of iets dergelijks. Eerst twijfelde ik of het Franse origineel wel in orde was, maar ondertussen heb ik twijfels bij die twijfel : Ik krijg het gevoel dat *puissances victorieuses* bijna als een plurale tantum kan beschouwd worden in het Frans, voor de 'oorlogsoverwinnaars'. Google levert bijna tien keer zoveel resultaten voor het meervoud als voor *puissance victorieuse* -- ok, misschien niet heel wetenschappelijk maar zo'n groot verschil is toch een indicatie.


----------



## Briek

Het gaat om diplomaten van de 'machten', staten, die Napoleon hebben 'overwonnen', verslagen (bij Waterloo). Dus iets als : 'diplomaten uit de staten die Napoleon (definitief) hebben verslagen etc' of zelfs  'diplomaten uit het kamp van de overwinnaars van Napoleon'.


----------



## Joannes

Aha, de overwinning _op_ Napoleon, niet _van_ Napoleon. Dat verklaart meteen ook het meervoud *puissances*. Goed gezien, Briek.


----------



## pingu89

Zou je het dan kunnen vertalen als, 'over Napoleon zegevierende/triomferende machten/staten'?


----------

